# Windows 7 won't boot ("BOOTMGR is missing")



## brenoakiy (Sep 6, 2014)

So, the last few days I've been struggling with 2 HDDs that fried after I did some weird connection between them, while replacing my old VGA. I eventually got to save one of them (luckily, the newest one, with higher capacity and the one which I installed my OSs in), with the help of fzakbar from the hard drive support forum (http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/2-fried-hdds-890049.html).

After the fix, while the system recognized the HDD, it wouldn't boot. Before the incident it was divided in 2 partitions, one for Windows 7 and another for Ubuntu, and it would boot from GRUB (which would let me choose from the 2 OSs).

In order to save my data, I ran Ubuntu from the DVD, and I was actually able to save all my important files to an external HDD. I then proceeded to download and run "Boot-Repair", which is supposed to fix the boot problem. After that GRUB was working again and I could boot to my old Ubuntu installation, however it wouldn't show Windows 7.

I then tried fixing Windows via its installation disk. The automated repair ("startup repair") didn't work, it would say the version of the disk is not compatible with the installed version (probably because the disk is old). Then I tried using the bootsect and bootrec tools directly in the cmd. Now when the system starts I get the message "BOOTMGR is missing". I can run Ubuntu from the DVD and use Boot-Repair to fix GRUB and boot Ubuntu again, but the problem still persists, it won't find Windows 7. I also tried choosing MGR instead of GRUB in the Boot-Repair tool, but then I'd get the "BOOTMGR is missing" message.

Is there something else I could try or do I need to format the whole partition and do a clean install of Win7? I'm afraid even formatting the partition and installing Windows from scratch might not solve the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Try to use the HIRENS boot disk and run 'Missing BOOTMGR' fix menu selection. This disk is a LINUX (bootable) system repair utility.

Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info

It has worked for me at least 90% of the time wth this problem, probably because the 90% of drives were not damaged, but only corrupted. It also has a plethora of other file and HDD recovery and various utilities you may find useful later in life! It has 'saved my bacon' so many times as to be my primary tool in my 'bag of tricks'!

__________________
“Work as if you were to live a thousand years, play as if you were to die tomorrow.”
- Benjamin Franklin

"Remember - HARDWARE is the part of the computer that can be KICKED!"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the drive you are talking about is one of the fried drives in this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/2-fried-hdds-890049.html. Be thankful you were able to recover data off of it, and then throw it in the bin, this drive should not be used as an OS drive again.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> If the drive you are talking about is one of the fried drives in this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/2-fried-hdds-890049.html. Be thankful you were able to recover data off of it, and then throw it in the bin, this drive should not be used as an OS drive again.


I concur totally with your assessment as to continuing to *use* this drive, but I think he's trying to create a working *image* of the drive, perhaps to avoid having to re-install both operating systems. If this is not the case, then the drive should absolutely *go in the bin* (or sent to be recycled) and be forgotten, with a valuable lesson learned!

As usual I would strongly encourage anyone who wishes to avoid this peril to perform regular (frequent) backups of their drives on at least *TWO* other drives for safety sake. Keep a *FULL BACKUP* image of the drive current, especially after new software installation(s) and keep frequent user data backup so that once you install the image back to the system, you can then put your current data back as well.

HDD's are fairly cheap today, but they also are subject to failure at any time due to random component, sudden shock, or electrical surge causes. I learned a very hard lesson on this years ago when I lost over a decade of my irreplaceable photos to a HDD failure. *Don't let it happen to you*! :facepalm:

__________________
“Work as if you were to live a thousand years, play as if you were to die tomorrow.”
- Benjamin Franklin

"Remember - HARDWARE is the part of the computer that can be KICKED!"


----------



## brenoakiy (Sep 6, 2014)

The way I understand it the drive should be fine as long as there's no overvoltage or wrong power connections. After all, only minor protection components were actually burnt (resistors acting as fuses and a TVS diode).

I could either throw it in the bin or use it with the risk of permanently damaging it. As long as I don't keep important data in it, it doesn't matter if it fails. I'm basically just extending its life a little further.

I'll eventually get a new one though, but for the moment it'd be nice still having this HDD working. Anyways, thanks for the help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> As long as I don't keep important data in it


You can use this drive for storage of UN-important data, as it will most definitely fail at some point soon, but this drive should not be used for an OS.


----------



## brenoakiy (Sep 6, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> You can use this drive for storage of UN-important data, as it will most definitely fail at some point soon, but this drive should not be used for an OS.


Even if I wouldn't mind the OS failing? I was planning to use it only temporarily running Windows 7. Since I can't get a new drive soon, I either just throw this one away and stay without the computer or keep it, but risking permanently damaging it. Unless it could actually damage other components?
Also, if I replaced the TVS diode would it be safe to use it again?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the drive shorts out it could damage the other hardware on your computer like the PSU. And I don't think you will be able to successfully install Windows on it. But, give it a try, I don't think can help you though.


----------



## brenoakiy (Sep 6, 2014)

Just to update, I managed to install Windows 7 in the same partition. I also managed to keep my old data in the same HDD, in a windows.old folder. It's working fine for now. I'll try replacing the diode in this HDD soon. Thanks for the attention!


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

All I can add is 'be careful' and try to plan for replacement as it becomes possible. Any drive that has experienced such damage is far more likely to fail earlier than later. You've done an excellent job at recovery against heavy odds of failure. Take it as a valuable learning experience but don't trust that drive with critical data!

__________________
“An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest.”
- Benjamin Franklin, The Way to Wealth: Ben Franklin on Money and Success

"Remember - HARDWARE is the part of the computer that can be KICKED!"
- WIZMO


----------

